

Alan Kay: The Computer Revolution hasn't happened yet - apu
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2950949730059754521&q=alan+kay+revolution&total=8&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
10 years have passed since this OOPSLA keynote. Are we getting any closer?
======
david927
He just got a five-year, $10 million, grant to look for it. Charles Simonyi is
looking for it. And I know of a group who, after 12 years of research, has
recently found it. I think you'll hear more soon.

------
andreyf
This was 10 years ago. Has it happened now? I doubt it.

